# How long until my system is 'clean'



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi

I was due to start ivf in April, but had a car accident and had to have my hand reconstructed. I've had CPRS since so had Gabapentin nerve blocks, 900mg Gabapentin tablets and 25mg of Amiltryptilin tablets a day.

I weaned off the drugs and have been drug free for two weeks. How long should I wait before we get a new treatment plan and go for the ivf (finally!)?

Ta

Pix xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Pix,

I'd check with clinic to see if they have any rules/guidance about this in the first instance. However, personally, I'd reckon you'd be fine to get things moving now 

All the best   
Maz x


----------

